# canon 50mm f1.8 -- cracked open



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

so my sister's new canon 50mm f1.8 rolled off her bed and cracked open


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

HW said:


> so my sister's new canon 50mm f1.8 rolled off her bed and cracked open


That's cool!

Can you glue it back together (assuming that it didn't get too much dust inside of it)?

;-)


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Oooohh, lens guts


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> That's cool!
> 
> Can you glue it back together (assuming that it didn't get too much dust inside of it)?
> 
> ;-)


small clip/tab cracked off. i bought it for my sister so i'm going to see if my CC has that 90 day damage coverage. :dunno: anyone used this or know more about such policies?

else i'll try to repair it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

HW said:


> small clip/tab cracked off. i bought it for my sister so i'm going to see if my CC has that 90 day damage coverage. :dunno: anyone used this or know more about such policies?
> 
> else i'll try to repair it.


As I recall, didn't you purchase 2 of them?

I guess the only positive way to look at this is that the replacement cost (if in fact you cannot get reimbursed) won't be so painful.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> As I recall, didn't you purchase 2 of them?
> 
> I guess the only positive way to look at this is that the replacement cost (if in fact you cannot get reimbursed) won't be so painful.


yeah, one for me and one for my sister for her bday. so her's rolled off her bed after just taking one picture and swapping the kit lens in. 

well, the canadian retailers sell each for between $100 and $120CAD so just getting one via canadian retailer is almost the same price as getting 2 at a US retailer. we may just grab another on my next bhphoto order in either case reimbursement or not.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

HW said:


> yeah, one for me and one for my sister for her bday. so her's rolled off her bed after just taking one picture and swapping the kit lens in.
> 
> well, the canadian retailers sell each for between $100 and $120CAD so just getting one via canadian retailer is almost the same price as getting 2 at a US retailer. we may just grab another on my next bhphoto order in either case reimbursement or not.


I'll keep an eye out at the local camera shop for you. On several occasions I have seen used copies of the 50mm retailing for around $35...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> I'll keep an eye out at the local camera shop for you. On several occasions I have seen used copies of the 50mm retailing for around $35...


thanks Jon


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

goodkarma said:


> Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


CC told me to send the lens to them and they will reimburse.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought that would be a street term for a porn shot


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Give your copy to your sister and get yourself a 50mm f/1.4!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Griffoun said:


> Give your copy to your sister and get yourself a 50mm f/1.4!


the 1.8 is sufficient for my own use and it's cheap. i'd actually rather put the money on something wider. not sure which one is good. but i also don't want to fall into collecting a sack of primes and was thinking about putting the bigger bucks on a nice zoom.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I want to give my cousin a good Canon prime for shooting in low light, like weddings. Is this cheapo 50 mm good for that?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> I want to give my cousin a good Canon prime for shooting in low light, like weddings. Is this cheapo 50 mm good for that?


for low light, 1.8 is very good. but for cropped sensors, 50mm is a bit of an oddball. not great for portraits, not wide enough for group shots. but it's cheap and very sharp with a large aperture which makes it so popular. for portraits, the 85mm f1.8 is really popular. not sure which is good for the wide lenses in the lower price range though. i'd like to know myself. though as i said before, i would prefer to move away from collecting a sack of primes to lug around and settle for a good walk around. i have though read good things about the new 18-55mm EF-S IS lens. lot's better than the old non-IS kit lens.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

That's the plastic ultra cheapo isn't it..?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

325ic a beer said:


> That's the plastic ultra cheapo isn't it..?


yes. $75 at BH


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Bottom portion is out of focus. Should have stepped down the aperture a couple of notches to give it more depth of field. 
Use a flash if necessary. Just remember to bounce off the ceiling, not direct flash. It'd be too harsh at that close distance.
Vignetting is significant at the edges. Should have stepped back one step to use more the central area and cropped the pic to size.

J/K


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Boile said:


> Bottom portion is out of focus. Should have stepped down the aperture a couple of notches to give it more depth of field.
> Use a flash if necessary. Just remember to bounce off the ceiling, not direct flash. It'd be too harsh at that close distance.
> Vignetting is significant at the edges. Should have stepped back one step to use more the central area and cropped the pic to size.
> 
> J/K


:rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Boile said:


> Bottom portion is out of focus. Should have stepped down the aperture a couple of notches to give it more depth of field.
> Use a flash if necessary. Just remember to bounce off the ceiling, not direct flash. It'd be too harsh at that close distance.
> Vignetting is significant at the edges. Should have stepped back one step to use more the central area and cropped the pic to size.
> 
> J/K


:eeps: :thumbup:


----------

